# I had some packing peanuts so......



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

......what better way to get rid of them but with BOMBS!!:whoohoo:

These babies are set to launch tomorrow morning. Four are bombs and one is a PIF. The countdown has begun......


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

That is freakin crazy.....May your bombs fly straight...


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Awesome! Can't wait to see the devastation!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Go get em Mike


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh:  :sweat:


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

ive seen on Iron chef they made mad deserts out of packing peanuts
and that is what i will do to your boxes and cigars and peanuts
eat them up
:dribble::dribble::brick:
so bring it on
:huh_oh:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Holy crap Mike - I'd hate to see what would happen if USPS dropped off a bundle of 25 boxes at your house. Tear em up bro!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Stogie said:


> That is freakin crazy.....May your bombs fly straight...


Exactly.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

HEHE...La BOOM!!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Cigars.......$25

Packaging..$5

Shipping....$6

Watching another BOTL lose control of all bodily functions when bombed?...........PRICELESS!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

*incoming*

Huge explosion!!! Cant wait to see the damage!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

This madness is catching on .... The bombs are getting bigger by the day. Take cover!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Total Madness!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Looks like we have some nice size missiles here. Nice


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Lol this community is scary!!


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

Kaboom!!!!! I Love This Place!!!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I love looking at pictures of packages! It's like Christmas time!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome!! Let the bombing commence


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

TAKE COVER! the sirens are sounding, the citizens are scattering...


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

watch your back everyone


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

No use in wasting packing peanuts  Nice arsenal


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Duck!!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very nice work sir...your truly a generous person. Bombs away


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

pv1191 said:


> Cigars.......$25
> 
> Packaging..$5
> 
> ...


What he said!!!!:brick::brick:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very awesome


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks like someone is in trouble.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

I hope the Pentagon doesn't get wind that these ICBMs or aloft. They may authorize another SM-3 release from the USS Lake Erie to take them out before they land!!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

This ought to be fun to watch.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Heads up!!!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow, crazy package there!!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nuke their arse


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

That is awesome! Take cover BOTL


----------



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow, a lot of people should be nervous!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

I just hate making the trip to the Post Office - If I have to go for one box, I might as well make it five!:biggrin:


----------

